# It continues..... Two more separate shootings at police this morning already!



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I predicted this. Already, the morning after, there have been two more shootings at police officers in two separate locations in Georgia. No deaths, and perps arrested, but one cop was shot four times.

Man Arrested for Allegedly Shooting at Police Officer in Georgia - Breitbart
And this one....

Georgia: Police Officer Shot Multiple Times - Breitbart

More shootings to come....GUARANTEED!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Its going to be a long hot summer. Everybody keep your head on a swivel and be safe. Especially those in LE or security.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Appears that the plans of the far left are hatching. I would not only look at the perpetrators but also those whom support this crap politically and financially for responsibility of inciting and excusing such behavior. This could be a rerun of the riots and burning of the inner cities during the 60's.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> ..This could be a rerun of the riots and burning of the inner cities during the 60's.


Or maybe this is the beginning of what James Strong of the black newspaper 'Capitol Spotlight' called for:

"A good, old-fashioned, blood-soaking race war."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No doubt on how the current government would referee such a conflict.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> No doubt on how the current government would referee such a conflict.


been a concern of mine for many many years - worst fears realized in both Ferguson and especially in Baltimore .... the authority, power, and mindset to solve the rioting in the 1960s and even the 1992 Central LA Riots is now gone - the 1960 activist rioters are now at the helm .... "Give them room to express themselves" - said in Baltimore but came out of the White House ....

Who do you call if you're the Baton Rouge mayor? .... Obammy in the White House and the stupidest mayor in the country - the Baltimore dumb bitch .... not kidding - this is real true to life info .... God help all of us and give me true aim


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

NEXT!!!!!!

Tennessee Bureau of Investigation: Black Man Fired at Police Officers on Highway - Breitbart

How many more today? And tomorrow? And for the next week?

Arm yourselves!!!


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

God, these idiots are really doing this! How freaking stupid can a person be? 
I'd kill to protect myself/family/property. But to go out and just be stupid! !?? 
Don't these people realize they're NOT helping anything, and it wouldn't even help if there really was a racial bias in law enforcement. This is orchestrated from the top and these idiots are being played like fiddles. The administration WANTS violence to escalate to the point (not martial law - that'd probably be suicide for them) that regular, uniformed, average Joe American begs them to take away the guns. My favorite saying applies to these morons. 
Takes a SPECIAL kind of stupid. ..

God bless the people in law enforcement and military.I don't know why you do it,add there seems to be a lack of intelligent life in this country these days. but thank you all


----------



## Doug308 (Sep 26, 2015)

LEO shot here in St. Louis as well


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Satan is laughing. He blinds them with hatred and directs his loyal politicians to inflame. The simple humans fall for the game every single time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> NEXT!!!!!!
> 
> Tennessee Bureau of Investigation: Black Man Fired at Police Officers on Highway - Breitbart
> 
> ...


Damn, I've been to Bristol area many times. One if the last place a in the Eastern US thatched think something like this would happen. Be safe all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doug308 said:


> LEO shot here in St. Louis as well


Hey Doug308, welcome.

Can you post a link to the St. Louis shooting?

Also , let us know a bit about yourself in the intro area.

Thanks


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey Doug308, welcome.
> 
> Can you post a link to the St. Louis shooting?
> 
> ...


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/police-chief-officer-shot-hospitalized-st-louis-suburb-40441688


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to change from stop and frisk, to shoot and then frisk.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGG said:


> St. Louis-Area Officer Shot in Traffic Stop; Man Charged - ABC News


Thanks SGG, you're the best!:vs_peace:

None of their stupid ass libtard gun laws would have stopped this felon in St. Louis from getting a gun.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Make it three other police/white ambushes today.



> 3 shot and 1 killed after black gunman fires on passing cars on Tennessee highway, targeting police and whites


4 Shot, 1 Killed After Black Gunman Fires At Passing Cars On Tennessee Highway, Targeting Police, Whites | Zero Hedge


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Edit.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I really hope this bovine fecal matter ends soon. My sister and nephews are taking a 3 week road trip.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I really hope this bovine fecal matter ends soon. My sister and nephews are taking a 3 week road trip.


I am sure that they will be safe as long as they stay aware. I wonder if George Soros has his hands in the shootings that past two days?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

They pelted our local law enforcement with mortars on the 4th of july around here. Only a matter of time before they escalate it. I'm seriously thinking we're about to start seeing the end of times.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sitting here now Cleaning a couple weapons after some rounds down range. They may shot me in the back And that would be the end of it . But when they come for me it will be on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sunday evening, you will find me at a friend's farm, zeroing the night vision scope on the SR762.

I spent so many years walking sentry dogs in the woods at night that I prefer being in the dark by myself.

I hope every prepper group has the same weirdo. We might not be early risers, but we got your back when you are sleeping.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll be doing that next week myself Denton. I take vacation each year so I can walk the night-beat around our church grounds while we have sleep over youth camp. Don't know if I want to take the dog but, I'll be packing some extra comfort this year. Just doing my little part so the preachers can get some rest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I'll be doing that next week myself Denton. I take vacation each year so I can walk the night-beat around our church grounds while we have sleep over youth camp. Don't know if I want to take the dog but, I'll be packing some extra comfort this year. Just doing my little part so the preachers can get some rest.


This might sound sacrilegious to other handlers, but I'd rather be without a dog. I love silence and darkness. Dogs, while they can detect scents I can't, can't control their desire to attack nearly as well.

Don't take a dog. Do the biting yourself.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton said:


> This might sound sacrilegious to other handlers, but I'd rather be without a dog. I love silence and darkness. Dogs, while they can detect scents I can't, can't control their desire to attack nearly as well.
> 
> Don't take a dog. Do the biting yourself.


As an ex-citizen of nowhere, I do find myself occasionally missing the nightlife: 




Wonder what the purpose of targeting LEO's could be? Perhaps it is time to allow them a Genocidal opportunity. Withdraw all LEO's from all predominantly African American "HOODS".


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

M118LR said:


> As an ex-citizen of nowhere, I do find myself occasionally missing the nightlife:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was probably the most awesome military recruiting commercial ever made


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I'll be doing that next week myself Denton. I take vacation each year so I can walk the night-beat around our church grounds while we have sleep over youth camp. Don't know if I want to take the dog but, I'll be packing some extra comfort this year. Just doing my little part so the preachers can get some rest.


Others may not, . . . but I DO appreciate your extra effort Boss Dog, . . . as a pastor, there are many, many times I would just love for someone to come over and say "Hey, pastor, . . . I got this........."

Safety and security have no price tag, . . . so for your congregants, . . . THANK YOU.

And for you my friend, Denton, . . . we must be related. While on guard duty, . . . always preferred the night shifts, . . . especially if I was in the M60 tower. Never had a reason to break the silence, . . . but I knew for sure that if I had to, . . . I could get it on.

Having blue eyes also gave me a very small but none the less, . . . an edge, . . . I would often see things others wouldn't see until it got closer. I liked that. Especially since I knew that the majority of the "enemy" did not have my baby blues.

And yes, . . . we do get used to the quiet, . . . learn every sound, . . . know what it is and where it came from after a while, . . . so if there is a "different" one, . . . lock and load.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Satan is laughing. He blinds them with hatred and directs his loyal politicians to inflame. The simple humans fall for the game every single time.


Quite true.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> This might sound sacrilegious to other handlers, but I'd rather be without a dog. I love silence and darkness. Dogs, while they can detect scents I can't, can't control their desire to attack nearly as well.
> 
> Don't take a dog. Do the biting yourself.


I would never risk my sweet babies








Part of my job will be to protect them


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thanks SGG, you're the best!:vs_peace:
> 
> None of their stupid ass libtard gun laws would have stopped this felon in St. Louis from getting a gun.


They know that of coarse. And the sheeple keep laying their money down. What a great time it is to be a carney.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't miss it but dam sure still fit to go there at least one more time. God help us the path we are head down will not be fun nor easy. We have no justice system left at the top. All we had left was the remaining Dedicated LEO at street level, who would blame them for giving up.
Niece and her husband good people but hard core liberal. They live away for town not far from us. Yesterday we talked, I ask him flat out who will protect his house? 911 out here means they come out and do the paper work. Not LE fault just fact. For the first time it really hit him that good feelings will not protect his children.
Non-protect class America wake up you have no one to depend on but yourself. The Protected class has no consequences for their actions.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Don't miss it but dam sure still fit to go there at least one more time. God help us the path we are head down will not be fun nor easy. We have no justice system left at the top. All we had left was the remaining Dedicated LEO at street level, who would blame them for giving up.
> Niece and her husband good people but hard core liberal. They live away for town not far from us. Yesterday we talked, I ask him flat out who will protect his house? 911 out here means they come out and do the paper work. Not LE fault just fact. For the first time it really hit him that good feelings will not protect his children.
> Non-protect class America wake up you have no one to depend on but yourself. The Protected class has no consequences for their actions.


The above ^^^^ paints a very sad picture.

It is also a very true picture, . . . plan on being your own protection provider from here on out.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Sunday evening, you will find me at a friend's farm, zeroing the night vision scope on the SR762.
> 
> I spent so many years walking sentry dogs in the woods at night that I prefer being in the dark by myself.
> 
> I hope every prepper group has the same weirdo. We might not be early risers, but we got your back when you are sleeping.


I am my group's weirdo, I will leave it at that.

My ANPVS-4's are zeroed, one on my M4 and the other on an M25.

I use the ANPVS-7 for observation. All have gen-3tubes made 3 miles from me.

My dogs don't bark, they will attack on order.

Besides I can't hear too well anymore.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am jealous! Gen 3!
My sentry dogs didn't bark, either, but they weren't as quiet weren't too good at tactics. They just wanted to bite someone; bless their hearts.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Unfortunately, being Grandparent-ly Mobile, all of the good dogs I have known went to that land "All Good Dog's" earn a place in. 
Guess I could remove the concrete Boston Terrier ( from his final resting spot) and place it in the foyer where an intruder might trip over it. 
Of course they would need to bypass the sensors and motion detecting lights to get there. But I must agree with Denton, I haven't meet a canine that excelled at tactics. Many that where used tactically, but it seemed as if they where the tool not the brains.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Philthydelphia and Cleveland "The mistake by the Lake" will be like Chicago 1968!
Whoo Haaaaa!


----------

